# Is Trash Enclosrue a Building?



## Linda (Oct 25, 2012)

We have designed a trash enclosure for a commercial building.  It has CMU walls, double gates to access the dumpsters, and a roof as required by local ordinances.  The back wall of the enclosure sits at the property line.  Does this trash enclosure have to be treated like a "building" on the same lot as the commercial building?  Do we have to draw an imaginary property line between the trash enclosure and the commercial building, have limitations on the % of allowable openings in the walls, etc?  Or, are there code sections which have exceptions for trash enclosures?  It is about 16' x 24'.  The roof is supported on steel tube columns, so there is free air between the top of the CMU wall and the roof.

Thanks for any comments...


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome!!!

How did you find us???

Well I think you are the first dumpster enclosure question

Cannot answer for sure proximity to building, but think answer is no


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 25, 2012)

Linda said:
			
		

> We have designed a trash enclosure for a commercial building.  It has CMU walls, double gates to access the dumpsters, and a roof as required by local ordinances.  The back wall of the enclosure sits at the property line.  Does this trash enclosure have to be treated like a "building" on the same lot as the commercial building?  Do we have to draw an imaginary property line between the trash enclosure and the commercial building, have limitations on the % of allowable openings in the walls, etc?  Or, are there code sections which have exceptions for trash enclosures?  It is about 16' x 24'.  The roof is supported on steel tube columns, so there is free air between the top of the CMU wall and the roof.Thanks for any comments...


 I am going to take a WAG and say IBC Section 312 Utility and Miscellaneous Group U


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2012)

That's an interesting question.  I have dealt with many trash enclosures and some were as large but none were roofed.  It is just walls.

Years ago a trash enclosure CMU wall fell on a child.  Shortly thereafter all trash enclosure walls required engineered design.  As a result, the typical trash enclosure takes twice the material that it did 20 years ago.  You would think that Verizon was putting up a cellular tower.

The planning Dept. dictates the location and size.  I have seen some that were difficult for the trash truck to get too when it could have been so easy if it were moved ten feet.

We have never (that I am aware of) classified a trash enclosure as a building.  I would want it away from any building because people light them on fire and they tend to stink.  (the people too)


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 26, 2012)

Without a roof it's just a fence. With a roof??? I would be looking at a U building probably.  Why is a roof being used? Doesn't that interfere with the dumpster being emptied?


----------



## steveray (Oct 26, 2012)

Add it to the SF of the main building and move on if needed....unless that puts you over allowable area, treat it as one building....


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome to the Building Codes Forum!

I too would say that the Trash Enclosure is a Type U building.

This is from the 2006 IBC, Chapter 2 - Definitions: *BUILDING.* Any structure used

or intended for supporting or sheltering any use or occupancy. 



From Section 704.8 = *704.8 Allowable area of openings.*

The maximum area of unprotected or protected openings permitted in an exterior

wall in any story shall not exceed the values set forth in Table 704.8. Where both

unprotected and protected openings are located in the exterior wall in any story,

the total area of the openings shall comply with the following formula:

From Table 704.8, Footnote " h ": For special requirements for Group U occupancies,

see Section 406.1.2

Section 406.1.2:* Area increase.*

Group U occupancies used for the storage of private or pleasure-type motor vehicles

where no repair work is completed or fuel is dispensed are permitted to be 3,000

square feet (279 m2) when the following provisions are met:

1. For a mixed occupancy building, the exterior wall and opening protection for the

Group U portion of the building shall be as required for the major occupancy of the

building. For such a mixed occupancy building, the allowable floor area of the

building shall be as permitted for the major occupancy contained therein.

2. For a building containing only a Group U occupancy, the exterior wall shall not be

required to have a fire-resistance rating and the area of openings shall not be

limited when the fire separation distance is 5 feet (1524 mm) or more. 

More than one 3,000-square-foot (279 m2) Group U occupancy shall be permitted to

be in the same building, provided each 3,000-square-foot (279 m2) area is

separated by fire walls complying with Section 705.

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Q. Is Trash Enclosure a Building?

I would have to side with others that classify this as a Group-U Occupancy. What complicates the question is the roof. Someones crystal ball could tell you that with a roof it could...could become a storage building, shed or the CEO's private carport, which may not meet set backs. Under the U-group it states; Buildings and structures of an accessory character and micsellaneous structures not classified in any specific occupancy. So the real question is can it set on the property line and could the adjoining property behind this structure do the same and put thier roofed dumbster on the property line as well?

pc1


----------



## JMORRISON (Oct 26, 2012)

U-occupancy. Roof probably required for storm water/sewer regs. The dumpster pad may require a drain connected to sewer and sewer won't allow any storm water


----------



## brudgers (Oct 26, 2012)

A trash enclosure is a structure, and is thus regulated by the Building Code even though it may not be a building.


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2012)

And then there is the pesky IFC

304.3 Containers. Combustible rubbish, and waste material kept within or near a structure shall be stored in accordance with Sections 304.3.1 through 304.3.4.

304.3.1 Spontaneous ignition. Materials susceptible to spontaneous ignition, such as oily rags, shall be stored in a listed disposal container. Contents of such containers shall be removed and disposed of daily.

304.3.2 Capacity exceeding 5.33 cubic feet. Containers with a capacity exceeding 5.33 cubic feet (40 gallons) (0.15 m3) shall be provided with lids. Containers and lids shall be constructed of noncombustible materials or of combustible materials with a peak rate of heat release not exceeding 300 kW/m2 when tested in accordance with ASTM E 1354 at an incident heat flux of 50 kW/m2 in the horizontal orientation.

Exception: Wastebaskets in Group I-3 occupancies shall comply with Section 808.1.

304.3.3 Capacity exceeding 1.5 cubic yards. Dumpsters and containers with an individual capacity of 1.5 cubic yards [40.5 cubic feet (1.15 m3)] or more shall not be stored in buildings or placed within 5 feet (1524 mm) of combustible walls, openings or combustible roof eave lines.

Exceptions:

1. Dumpsters or containers in areas protected by an approved automatic sprinkler system installed throughout in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, 903.3.1.2 or 903.3.1.3.

2. Storage in a structure shall not be prohibited where the structure is of Type I or IIA construction, located not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) from other buildings and used exclusively for dumpster or container storage.

304.3.4 Capacity of 1 cubic yard or more. Dumpsters with an individual capacity of 1.0 cubic yard [200 gallons (0.76 m3)] or more shall not be stored in buildings or placed within 5 feet (1524 mm) of combustible walls, openings or combustible roof eave lines unless the dumpsters are constructed of noncombustible materials or of combustible materials with a peak rate of heat release not exceeding 300 kW/m2 when tested in accordance with ASTM E 1354 at an incident heat flux of 50 kW/m2 in the horizontal orientation.

Exceptions:

1. Dumpsters in areas protected by an approved automatic sprinkler system installed throughout in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, 903.3.1.2 or 903.3.1.3.

2. Storage in a structure shall not be prohibited where the structure is of Type I or IIA construction, located not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) from other buildings and used exclusively for dumpster or container storage.


----------

